# How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI?



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry if the title is blunt, but I'm looking at a 2004 Touareg V10 TDI with 79k miles on the clock.
I've read some horror stories about the reliability of these trucks, ranging from ****ty turbos to crazy sensors to dead batteries to uneven tire wear issues, etc... the list is a mile long. What I don't know is, is that model year a lemon, or are these issues taken care of by the various recalls?
553 lbs of torque and the off road prowess of a mountain goat mean nothing to me if the truck is always in the shop.
Keep in mind, I have a 1999 Toyota 4Runner with over 130k miles on the clock, and the thing runs like new. You could probably replace the engine oil with molasses and it would still run. It NEVER breaks. So reliability is high on my priority list...
Thanks in advance for your input. Maybe I'll be joining your community soon!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

I'll start by saying attitude is everything and you're coming into this with one








The chance that the V10 will need some form of expensive maintenance is much greater than your less technologically advanced Toyota. So, probably best to look elsewhere.
If you do pursue this I would highly recommend looking at lower mileage vehicles; if they are scarce in your area perhaps you don't have much of a choice. Hopefully the price reflects the higher mileage?! If you can get it VW certified with an extended warranty you'd be better off but that's only going to carry you to 100K which may only be a year depending on your diving.
All the stories you've heard are true to but there are many more without such issue so you have to make the call. Perhaps look at the specific history of the vehicle you are looking at to determine how it has had done would be a good starting point. Also, determine the VIN range if it is early production there may be more potentail problems. This vehicle is in another class than your Toyota but it may be missing your personal objectives and expectations.











_Modified by V10 at 1:19 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (V10)*

LOL!
I just call a spade a spade.
I know what fancy german cars can be, my other car is a BMW M3. Still, it is decently reliable, although annopying little things tend to brake.
The car I'm looking at is certified, an extended warranty is available, and I drive about 25 k miles a year, 10 of them on the M3. I do know that extended warranties come with the obligation to get ass raped by the stealer for their bogus inspections, tho... so it's a mixed blessing. And you guessed right : the price is very good. I'm in Canada, and with our dolar at 94¢, buying a US car is the deal of the century - unless the car breaks down all the time after that.
The vehicle I'm looking at was first sold in april 2004. No idea of the build date. The VIN is WVGHH77L44D045134.
The fact that it has 79 k miles doesn't worry me. But the fact that the carfax reports no recalls (WTF?) kinda puts me off, along with the following : 
Cup holder replaced
Front bumper fascia replaced
Horn replaced 
Front seat replaced
Battery/charging system checked read between the lines : the battery dies)


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

keep the 4 runner since it sounds like you already formed your opinion


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

2 years, 36,000 miles, no problems.
But with your attitude, perhaps you should stick with your Toyota. Maintenance will be more money than your Toyota and you won't be happy.
My VIN is very close to the one you are looking at too.


----------



## urodock (Jan 14, 2007)

driving a Toyota is like having intercourse wearing 5 condoms, it is more reliable but kinda defeats the purpose of driving.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (urodock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urodock* »_driving a Toyota is like having intercourse wearing 5 condoms, it is more reliable but kinda defeats the purpose of driving.

Couldn't have said it better myself....signature material!


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugo L.* »_I know what fancy german cars can be, my other car is a BMW M3. Still, it is decently reliable, although annopying little things tend to brake (sic) 

If you read the M3 boards shortly after the E46 M3 came out, you also would have concluded that the M3 was a turd and not worth owning. Hell man, the engines where self destructing, and BMW _was not_ stepping up to the plate (initially) on replacement!
My point is not to bash the M3, only to illustrate that yup, first year cars often have problems, and Porsche, Mercedes, BMW, VW, Audi *ALL* have horror stories...
But they are usually overblown and the issues, even on the early examples, get worked out.
That said, I'd much rather have a lower mile, still in warranty, 2005 V8 than a high mileage oil burner.


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

Just moved from my second 'Runner (an '03 LTD V8) to a Touareg V10 TDI last week. 
My two 'Runners, the '03 and a '98, did an aggregate of 140K miles. The only unscheduled maintainence was an oxygen sensor on the '98. Will the Touareg be this reliable? I sincerely doubt it, but after a week and 1K miles in my new diesel egg, the huge improvement in silence, luxury and monumental torque will be worth some sacrifice in reliability.
After many Toyotas, each as reliable as the previous one, we moved to a MB E320 CDI in '04, knowing that MBs reputation for trouble probably would be a problem. The car is great, and after 2.5 years I'm still glad we made the move, despite there having been a few small issues.
If you decide to go with the egg, I think you need to sit down, have a talk with yourself and firmly decide if you like the car well enough to forgive some service problems that may occur. If not, I'd suggest an upgrade to a Gen IV 'Runner - the '03 we had was a great vehicle. Unfortunately, it struggled mightily to tow my GT3, hence the diesel and 553 lb/ft.
Regards


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (rlkeen)*

I haven't formed an opinion yet, I'm asking questions.
And for the record, my M3 is an E36. They didn't have the self destructing engine...
Nice to hear from a fellow 4runner owner, too.
Mine being a 99, it nevers breaks. I know that '03s were problem prone at first. Glad to know you like your 4th gen, although I'm not getting one - slushbox. The only reason I *could* buy a slushbox is the V10. Otherwise, I need a clutch.
Anyway, what about recalls? Have there been recalls on the TDI? I'm sure there were.
And yes, I'm aware that horror stories are always blown out of proportions.
But with 79k miles, will the turbos give up the ghost any time soon?
Thanks for the comments so far, and sorry if I sound harsh.
I go straight to the point, and obviously, so do you guys, so it's all good.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

It's as BIG of a TURD as you are !







Cy


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (cybulman)*

WVGHH77L44D045134 has eleven completed recalls, no open campaigns at this time

the service work, dead horn, thats why the bumper cover thing in there, the battery was replaced, the seat thing is an airbag wiring harness issue, also it says the level control system module (air suspension) was replaced.


_Modified by NashGTI at 9:07 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (NashGTI)*

Nash, how did you check his VIN?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

Well, I'll be just as blunt: With a thread title like that on this forum, and from your charming post, why would you even consider a Touareg? Go away! I'm insulted.


----------



## NashGTI (Mar 8, 2006)

access to the VW service program, i work at a dealership


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (rlkeen)*

something I didnt include in the last reply I traded a 97 4runner in on my touareg and dont regret it at all.


----------



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (rlkeen)*

The Touareg is beautiful, but if I'm going around the world, it will be in a Toyota 4x4.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugo L.* »_I go straight to the point, and obviously, so do you guys, so it's all good.

X2
Perhaps you would be better off in another Toyota. Or an Pathfinder. I hear those are nice.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

I have to agree with most of the Touareg owners here. With the title of your post.....you should not be looking at a Touareg. Your opinion is very clear.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (SeaTreg)*

Hugo,
I think the bottom line is that there is no way any of us can determine if the single higher mileage V10 you are looking at is going to be a good investment. When you start out with an attitude sometimes things just keep going in that direction. I don't think any of us here want to hear your rants if the vehicle is anything less than perfect which it sounds you may be accustomed to. The V10 is extremely advanced technology wise and there are bound to be issues that you couldn't even compare to a common mass built 4 Runner. You're also looking at 1st year of production so your going to be exposing yourself to these gremlins if they should pop up.
I personally try purchase vehicles which are rather unique and which have character. Look at these forums full of enthusiasts for example. Driving a Toyota just won't do it for me even if I never had to bring it in for anything more than an oil change. If I end up having problems with my V10 then I'll chock it up to having the luxury of driving such a beast. If I drove Toyota 4 Runner, or other such vehicle, I might expect more since it is a very normal every day mass produced vehicle that you see everywhere. While I would love total reliability and uniqueness I am reasonable enough to know that more technology usually means more potential for maintenance. At 79K your taking a plunge that may lead you to issues that are not only expensive but take time to diagnose and repair. Just the fact that the V10 doesn't have a single belt driving component, everything is either gear or direct driven, means that even something as common as an alternator is likely to cost 4+ times what it would on a 4 Runner....yada, yada, yada...


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (V10)*

Well, I just wrote the title judging from the plethora of bad reviews I saw on the net. If I'm mistaken, just tell me, instead of just saying «stick with a Toyota», which is just another way of saying that it truly is a piece of crap.
Having researched more thoroughly, it seems like a VIN 40 000 and up like this one, that had all the usual stuff done, could be a good deal. Am I right, or wrong?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

There was, and still is, a huge series of campaigns by VW to update those Touaregs built in 2004-2005. There was mention of an Airbag type repair but I didn't see specific reference to M, N + Q enhancements.
Here is a brief idea of the Campaigns:
&#56256;&#56452; What vehicles are affected?
Service Action M9: Some 2004-2005 model year Touareg
Product Updates N5, N6 and Q1, Q2, Q3 Q4, Q5 and Q6: Some 2004-2006 model year Touareg
&#56256;&#56452; What are the details of these actions?
Service Action M9: Under Service Action M9, dealers will inspect and, if necessary, replace one or both side
impact airbag connectors with a wiring harness kit on some 2004-2005 Touareg vehicles. This will help prevent the
airbag warning light on the instrument panel from coming on and staying on unnecessarily, even though the airbag
system is functioning normally. As a precaution, if the airbag light comes on and stays on, customers should contact
their authorized Volkswagen dealer for a service appointment without delay. On or about December 15, 2006, we
will notify affected customers to contact their authorized Volkswagen dealer and arrange for an appointment at their
earliest convenience. This is NOT A RECALL.
Product Update N5, N6 and Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5 & Q6 : Under these actions, special product updates and
enhancements are now available for some 2004-2006 Volkswagen Touareg vehicles. These updates are intended
to improve vehicle drivability, bring the vehicle up-to-date with the most current software, and update certain other
vehicle components. These updates will only be available until December 31, 2007. These updates ARE NOT
RECALLS.
&#56256;&#56452; How many vehicles are affected and when will customer notification begin?
Service Action M9: approximately 49,700 in the U.S.; 2,300 in Canada
Product Update N5: approximately 25,000 in the U.S.; 1,400 in Canada
Product Update N6: approximately 15,000 in the U.S.; 960 in Canada
Product Update Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5 & Q6: approximately 70,000 in the U.S.; 3,400 in Canada
&#56256;&#56452; How long do the repairs take?
Because each Touareg is unique, and because some vehicles may have already been updated during a previous service
visit, dealers will evaluate each vehicle according to the instructions in the Product Update and Service Action circulars to
determine which of the updates are needed for each vehicle. Most vehicles can be updated within two hours.
&#56256;&#56452; Is a loaner vehicle being covered under this action?
Most vehicles can be updated within two hours; those that cannot be updated within this time will qualify the customer to
receive a loaner vehicle at no cost. Please review the loaner vehicle claiming information found in each Product Update
circular and in Service Action M9 circular for additional details.
&#56256;&#56452; Do customers have to make an appointment?
Yes, after they receive a letter confirming that you are the owner of an affected vehicle and parts are available.
&#56256;&#56452; When will this repair be available?
Owners of affected vehicles will be notified beginning on or about December 15, 2006.
&#56256;&#56452; Is there an expiration date for these actions?
Yes. All of these actions are effective until December 31, 2007.
Volkswagen > Touareg > Campaign Circulars
Recall Campaign M9 -- 2004-2005 MY Touareg Inspect Driver's and Passenger's Side Impact Airbag Connectors and Install Wiring Harness Kit(s), if Necessary
Recall Campaign N5 -- 2004-2005 MY Touareg Install Improved Air Filter Housing and Inspect/Replace Battery Cable, if Necessary
Recall Campaign N6 -- 2004-2005 MY Touareg Install Air Suspension Repair Kit
Recall Campaign Q1-Q6 -- 2004-2006 MY Touareg Update Programming for Touareg

Bottom line, purchasing any of the 1st year production was risky, add to that the complexity of the V10 + higher mileage and your are taking a significant risk. If you have a good dealer with a seasoned V10 tech who is confident and competent than go for it.


_Modified by V10 at 6:15 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (V10)*

Thanks for the info.
Despite my harsh title, and all the flack I've caught so far, I'm very interested in this vehicle. 
I'm in no rush to change, but the Touareg V10 pretty much has everything I look for (minus the goddamn wussomatic).
Since the financial aspect is greatly helped by the dollar being strong, it's almost a sign of the times...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

dude, just move on. don't waste people's time here. buy an FJ.


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (sciencegeek)*

I don't care for the FJ. Try again. I'm really no wasting anyone's time. Few vehicles spark an interest in me like the Touareg has.
I just don,t wanna blow my $$ away.


_Modified by Hugo L. at 8:59 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugo L.* »_I don't care for the FJ. Try again.

How about a 2004-2006 LandCruiser?
Rock solid vehicle. I had my '98 for 135,000 trouble free miles.


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (cybulman)*

My dealership sold 4 TDI's in 2004
There have been no real issues with any of them.
Unless you consider expensive brake jobs an issue


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

Hugo, I have one of those pieces of crap with 70,000 miles, and yes it really is terrible and I hate myself every day that I have to drive it. I would run quickly and buy anything else.
Man, and i thought i could really charm people. You the man, Hugo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by torquedork at 3:19 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## Hugo L. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (torquedork)*

Henna, the LandCruiser is not imported in Canada. My dream truck would be a Prado with the diesel, but it's not imported either...
Pleshy, good to hear.
Torquedork, point taken.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (henna gaijin)*

I love VW and tdi but if I were the original poster I would just wait or the diesel Tundra. I really like a diesel tacoma but I realize the wait will be a long time. But I hope when the ULSd is nationwide in 2008 there will be a lot more diesel options.
I have 260k miles on my 1997 tacoma with better reliability and much less maintenance then my 2003 tdi jetta that has 142k miles.
But I wouldn't get rid of either.


----------



## Bjowett (Jul 6, 1999)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (G60ING)*

These posts are always funny.... folks get so upset and take it all personally.








The vehicle is cool enough that if you do buy one and it's piece of crap (which yes, many are), you might put up with it. The supermodel analogy works well for this.... she's pretty so you'll put up with more from her than something less attractive.
To say a Toyota 4x4 is a mass produced vehicle with no soul is silly... just because the Touareg is produced in lower numbers dosn't make it any less mass produced. The Japanese produce the best vehicles in the world, and plenty of them are very cool.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: How big a piece of crap is the 2004 Touareg V10 TDI? (Hugo L.)*

Damn, I hate fish on Sundays...


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

So... 10 years later I have the same question. How do they look after another 10 years? I'm looking at a 2004 V10 TDI with 157,000 miles (WVGHH77L54D053937). I just let go of my 2010 3.0L TDI and have an itch to scratch with this beast.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

You should have kept the 10' and opted for the fix. 3.0 TDI is going to be a lot less maintenance than the V10. No room to work on that motor while in the car and needs to dropped from the vehicle for a few things that may need to be repaired. No way around that.


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

I have these visions of turning the V10 into this fierce mad max style beast. Sounds like one could attempt to gut some fluff out of the vehicle to make it more workable? I've only seen pictures of the engine bay. Is this doable?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

allinthefamily said:


> I have these visions of turning the V10 into this fierce mad max style beast. Sounds like one could attempt to gut some fluff out of the vehicle to make it more workable? I've only seen pictures of the engine bay. Is this doable?


The engine bay is full of motor! You need to drop it from below to work on things with it. No way to get at stuff from above.


----------

